# Jody calls



## Freeway (Oct 11, 2016)

Just wondering if anyone had some  JCs they didn't mind sharing.


----------



## BuckysBadger24 (Oct 11, 2016)

:-/

Edit:  Due to my lack of military experience, I had to use the Google to see if this was an actual military phrase, and to see if it was what I thought it was.  It was, in fact, in absolutely no way what I thought it was.


----------



## Muppet (Oct 11, 2016)

I was in the Army in the 90's at Bragg. Deployed to Saudi in 97. I was still with my highschool girlfriend, Vickie. Got home, went on block leave, met up with Vickie and during us bumping uglies, she asks me "am I still tight". I was drunk, and like, yeah baby, why. Come to find out, she was fucking some dude from where she was going to college (Temple U.). I did not find out until I went back to Bragg. She used the reason, "I was not there for her". The dude was some ROTC cadet. Fuck that cunt.

M.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Oct 11, 2016)

Muppet said:


> I was in the Army in the 90's at Bragg. Deployed to Saudi in 97. I was still with my highschool girlfriend, Vickie. Got home, went on block leave, met up with Vickie and during us bumping uglies, she asks me "am I still tight". I was drunk, and like, yeah baby, why. Come to find out, she was fucking some dude from where she was going to college (Temple U.). I did not find out until I went back to Bragg. She used the reason, "I was not there for her". The dude was some ROTC cadet. Fuck that cunt.
> 
> M.


LOL.

I don't think that is exactly what he was looking for. Let me try-

VICKIE VICKIE YOU'RE A CUNT
LICKED THAT PUSSY AND IT STUNK
TOOK A WIFF AND SAID MY-oh-'MY
FOUND YOU BANGING A ROTZE' GUY!


----------



## BuckysBadger24 (Oct 12, 2016)

Well atleast my confusion wasn't unfounded.  One of these things needs a new name.


----------



## AWP (Oct 12, 2016)

I was going to lock this thread, but it totally redeemed itself in the last few posts thanks to a member's traumatic memories.

Also, cadences are stupid.


----------



## Muppet (Oct 12, 2016)

Freefalling said:


> I was going to lock this thread, but it totally redeemed itself in the last few posts thanks to a member's traumatic memories.
> 
> Also, cadences are stupid.



I just laughed out loud when my sister in law (Kim's sister) called me. Trying explain this was hysterical....

M.


----------



## Gunz (Oct 12, 2016)

Freeway said:


> Just wondering if anyone had some  JCs they didn't mind sharing.




They're all over the internet and youtube etc.

My DIs _sang_ cadence--not Jody Calls--and each had their own unique "song." Get five or six platoons doing drill comp practice on the Grinder at Parris Island and it's music. I can still imitate my Senior DIs cadence song.


----------



## BloodStripe (Oct 12, 2016)

I found out what jody meant at infantry school.  In January of 2003, during our first weekend libo brief, the receiving Sergeant there told us that if any of us wanted to be jody now is a good time because a lot of the fleet was sitting over in Kuwait. He warned us though if we saw a picture of him on the wall to get the fuck out. Swell of a Sergeant to give that advice.


----------



## Jay_Pew (Oct 12, 2016)

Ooh-Rah said:


> LOL.
> 
> I don't think that is exactly what he was looking for. Let me try-
> 
> ...



And people last week were loosing it over what Trump said...imagine if the libs looked at this forum, or in general, military humor.


----------



## Dame (Oct 12, 2016)

Jay_Pew said:


> And people last week were loosing it over what Trump said...imagine if the libs looked at this forum, or in general, military humor.


Meh, fuck them. I'm an old widow lady and I'm telling you this shit is funny.


----------



## Muppet (Oct 12, 2016)

Dame said:


> Meh, fuck them. I'm an old widow lady and I'm telling you this shit is funny.



Old my Irish Jew balls.

M.


----------



## Kheenbish (Oct 12, 2016)

Born on a Mt top raised by a bear,
Got two sets of teeth and a full set of hair

If you see me coming you better hide,
Becuase I'll hunt you down and eat you alive

Combat weather combat control,
We're like that bear down to our soul.

We're rough and tough and feeling mean, 
We'll slit your throat and wipe it clean. 

But death dealing ain't all we do,
Those weather guys they fill balloons. 


All in good fun! Do well at selection man.


----------



## Raptor (Oct 12, 2016)

Jay_Pew said:


> And people last week were loosing it over what Trump said...imagine if the libs looked at this forum, or in general, military humor.


Imagine if they heard the ones that they aren't allowed to use anymore.


----------



## Freeway (Oct 12, 2016)

Kheenbish said:


> Born on a Mt top raised by a bear,
> Got two sets of teeth and a full set of hair
> 
> If you see me coming you better hide,
> ...


You still in Medina?


----------



## Kheenbish (Oct 13, 2016)

Freeway said:


> You still in Medina?


Nope. Been at keesler for a few months now.


----------



## Freeway (Oct 13, 2016)

Well then


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Oct 13, 2016)

Posting this for no other reason than there is a current thread about it:

4 Jodies Who Will Ruin Your Life


----------



## Marauder06 (Dec 2, 2022)

My daughter is in military school, and has to lead marching cadences for a parade this weekend.  She asked me for suggestions.  Any ideas?


----------



## BloodStripe (Dec 2, 2022)

Hey there Army
Where are you running?
Jump in your tanks and follow me
I am Marine Corps Infantry.


----------



## Andoni (Dec 2, 2022)

They're no "My Girls a Vegetable"  but still easy and catchy, and fun. 

*They Say That in the Army*

They say that in the Army, the chicken's mighty fine
One jumped off the table and started marking time

Oh Lord I wanna go
But they won't let me go home

They say that in the Army, the coffee's mighty fine
It looks like muddy water, and tastes like turpentine

They say that in the Army, the biscuits are mighty fine
One rolled off the table and killed a friend of mine

They say that in the Army, the meat is mighty fine
Last night we had ten puppies, this morning only nine

They say that in the Army, the shoes are mighty fine
You ask for size eleven, they give you size nine

They say that in the Army, the pancakes are mighty fine
You can try to chew them, but you're only wasting time

They say that in the Army, the bed's are mighty fine
But how the hell would I know, I've never slept in mine

They say the in the Army, the mail is so great
Today I got a letter dates 1948

They say that in the Army, the hours are just right
Start early in the morning and work on through the night

They say that in the Army, the buses are mighty fine
One went round the corner, and left three wheels behind

They say that in the Army, the coffee's mighty fine
It's good for cuts and bruises and tastes like iodine

They say that in the Army, the toilets are mighty fine
You flush them up at seven, they come back up at nine

They say that in the army, the tents are waterproof
You wake up in the morning and you're floating on the roof



*Everywhere I Go*
Everywhere I go
There's a Black hat there
Everywhere I go
There's a Black hat there
Black hat
Black hat
Why don't you leave me alone
And let me go back home

(sub the next verses for "Everywhere I go")
When I eat my chow...
When I comb my hair...
When I brush my teeth...
When I get my shots...
When I do PT...
When I see my girl...
When I get out of bed...
On an FTX…


*Let It Blow*
Standing tall and looking good
Ought to march in Hollywood

Let'em blow let'em blow
Let the four winds blow
Let'em blow from east to west
The US Army is the best

Hold your head and hold it high
_______Platoon is marching by

Close your eyes and hang your head
We are marching by the dead

Look to your right and whadta see?
A whole bunch of legs looking at me

Dress it right and cover down
Forty inches all around

Nine to the front, six to the rear
That's the way we do it here


*Here We Go Again*
Here we go again
Same old stuff again
Marching down the avenue
Few more days and we'll be though
I won't have to look at you
So, I'll be glad and so will you


----------



## Marauder06 (Dec 3, 2022)

BloodStripe said:


> Hey there Army
> Where are you running?
> Jump in your tanks and follow me
> I am Marine Corps Infantry.


Well they certainly won’t be jumping in the Marine Corps’ tanks.  Just sayin’.


----------



## BlackSmokeRisinG (Dec 14, 2022)

My Girl's a Vegetable is one of the best. Only heard it once in AIT but can remember about half of it. 

Just two pockets full of slime....


----------



## Muppet (Dec 14, 2022)

Napalm sticks to kids?






Eh...


----------

